# PT Boat model question



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi,

I want to get a PT Boat model of the elco - 80 ft version before they drop from production and want to ask those of you who have built them which is the better kit.

Lindberg has a 1/64 kit and Revell has a 1/72 scale which are roughly 14 inches in length. Which is the better kit in your opinions?

thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Both kits have been in production for decades so if they were discontinued they still would not be hard to find.

The Revell kit is the better of the two by far. It isn't a "bad" kit even by modern standards, and being in a real scale, you can buy some aftermarket detail parts for it if you want. 

Lindberg's simplistic kit was an old motorized toy-model from the early 60s. It costs more than the Revell kit and is less accurate or detailed. Plus its in an oddball box scale.

The best PT boat is the newish Italeri 1/35 version. Avoid the Lindberg 1/32 kit... its a big simple battery powered pool toy.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

hanks, I'll get the Revell kit. What you said helped me to make a choice. I had considered the Italeri kit but it's just too big at 28 inches long. Sure wish someone had a 1/48 scale kit.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

reminds me of a question: Was the wood green through and through of if it was damaged, would there be a brown/wood tone underneath?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I always thouth PT boats were painted grey not green, after all they were thought of by the US Navy way back when and not by the Irish.:tongue:


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

They were painted gray in the movies such as PT 109. My dad told me that they switched to gray due to the lack of available green paint as the war dragged on.Gray paint was available everywhere during the island hopping campaign.


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

Here's a great video on building the Revell kit. 






HTH!

Chuck

(On viewing the attached video, it appears to be missing the first four parts. You should still be able to go to You Tube and find the rest)


----------

